# \\\\\



## CDH (Oct 17, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Looking????*

Good luck with that. :shock:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya, really good luck with that, but seriously, we welcome you as a member, just not one that is a troll.


----------



## CDH (Oct 17, 2009)

Sounds good I guess I will check else where to find what I am looking for. Nice site you got here!!!! Hope everyone does'nt get treated this kindly!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

CDH said:


> Sounds good I guess I will check else where to find what I am looking for. Nice site you got here!!!! Hope everyone does'nt get treated this kindly!!!!


Since you deleted your post I have no way of knowing what your beef was, but clearly a few people did not like it. Most on here are very reasonable and only reply harshly to someone looking for a fight. Give us a try, but just know that when you make contributive posts or trolling posts most people reciprocate either way.


----------



## CDH (Oct 17, 2009)

My first post was about hunting dogs. I thought maybe I could find some one who wanted pups out of thier female that I could breed my old male bird dog to. Was no big deal just saw the first couple of opinions on it and decided to trash the post!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well welcome CDH! I see that 1I replied, I would just ignore him period, he is a Chevy fan and of course the 1I thread....too long of a story. Give us an intro and let us know a few things about you, I think you will like this place just like the rest of us, I have learned a lot and made many friends a long the way!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess I didn't quite know what was going on or you CDH, I thought you had simply became a member and started an actual post with the title "\\\\\" and the only message you wrote was "!!!!!!!!!" so sorry for my misunderstanding once in a while there will be a troll that comes on the forum to start senseless posts and just to be a bother I didn't know that prior you had actually written a real message, I never seen your original message so I can't like or dislike it, keep hanging around here, its a pretty good place to be.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

No offense, but if I wanted to breed my female why would I want to pick some guys old birddog as a sire? Most people that care spend a lot of time researching the best match for the breeding that would bring the right attributes and health clearances that they are looking for. There's just not much reason why someone would want to go through all of the cost and trouble to have a litter just because you want a pup. Who would buy the rest of the litter? Even top litters are tough to sell right now.


----------



## CDH (Oct 17, 2009)

Look guys I never said some one has to breed to male I was just putting it out there!!!! I know he does'nt have fancy papers or titles! He has been a great dog for me and would like to get a pup from him. If some one has a female and is looking for a stud and don't care about papers or titles let me know and we can go hunting and you can see him go for yourself!!!! He was bred 3 times when he was younger with good results.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CDH said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome to the forum!

I love a guy that knows how to spell!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum CHD. I understand where you are coming from. If I had a dog I had hunted with for along time and was able to breed a female so I could get a pup with his blood line I'd ask the same thing. GOOD LUCK


----------

